
Show HN: Get weird with strangers, an experiment in fun and friendship - neilkinnish
https://voiceroulette.io
======
neilkinnish
We've had some really interesting use cases... lots of users using it as way
to learn english or similar.

Also...
[https://twitter.com/FarzaTV/status/1057726550722850816](https://twitter.com/FarzaTV/status/1057726550722850816)

